# Hol beck Leeds, August 2012



## Black (Aug 31, 2012)

The beck rises at Tong Road Reservoir,
the retaining walls/ culverts start at Wortley
and finishes at the Aire
length of about 4 miles.

railway culvert





















Gelderd Road culvert















Water Lane culvert























































Granery Wharf culvert




















[email protected]


----------



## phill.d (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice one, I've not seen many outside photos of the top part of this culvert before.
Which area is your first photo taken? The nice brick barrel portal shot.
Is it just before it goes under the railway embankment?






I've also never seen water coming out of here before, there looks to be a good flow coming out. That's a bit curious really because I have no idea where it can be coming from, certainly no water has ever come out of there that I have seen. 
They're are some curious type bowls inside if you crawl through that little gap where the water is flowing out of, and normally it's totally dry inside.




Chamber by phill.d, on Flickr




Ecclesiastical by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2012)

I love this culvert, thanks.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 31, 2012)

Very good, I enjoyed these pics. One day I'll do something waterlike, these are all very inspiring


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 31, 2012)

Really nice, love to first culvert


----------



## Black (Aug 31, 2012)

phill.d said:


> Which area is your first photo taken? The nice brick barrel portal shot.
> Is it just before it goes under the railway embankment?
> 
> thats right its the west side of the railway embankment
> ...


----------

